# Trading my 2 year old Honda HSS 928 with 20 hours for a Ariens pro 32 rapidtrack 926079



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

Reason is that I'm Not happy with the Honda. Underpowered even with one size jet increase and not as easy to turn as expected, especially for my wife. Should have kept the Toro i had before.
2-3 week wait for the Ariens to show up and believe i'll be much happier with it, according to the youtub's.
Cant wait....
Your thoughts on the pro 32 rapidtrack?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Beo Cin said:


> Reason is that I'm Not happy with the Honda. Underpowered even with one size jet increase and not as easy to turn as expected, especially for my wife. Should have kept the Toro i had before.
> 2-3 week wait for the Ariens to show up and believe i'll be much happier with it, according to the youtub's.
> Cant wait....
> Your thoughts on the pro 32 rapidtrack?


did you test drive at dealer?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Beo Cin said:


> Your thoughts on the pro 32 rapidtrack?


Should be a beast and easy to turn.
Plus you have handwarmers and a quick turning chute


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> did you test drive at dealer?


No. There's none anywhere to be seen. Everything has to be ordered in these days, at least around here. Same with the Freezer and Furniture we recently bought. Nobody stocks much anymore. Homedepot and others are shifting more and more items to online purchase only.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

My Ariens arrived this morning and the Honda is history. Now waiting for some major snow


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

How about posting some photos of the beast? Please... 😈


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's the Animal


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Very nice, it's a big, powerful machine. Rapid track system has great reviews.

Let us know how it performs this winter, the pros and cons. 

Take care of it and it could be your last snow blower purchase.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Beo Cin said:


> Here's the Animal


You'll love it. I spent months going back and forth between the Honda 32 and the Ariens 28" RapidTrak. I didn't consider the Honda 28" because of the smaller engine. Seems like you almost have to go 32" if you buy the Honda. With that said, my garage space is at a premium and I didn't really need a 32" machine, but I would've gone in that direction if I truly believed it was better than the Ariens RapidTrak. I LOVE Honda. I have all Honda lawn equipment, generators, and other Honda equipment and I love it. But after comparing the Ariens to the Honda and actually moving it around, the Ariens is significantly easier to maneuver, especially if it's turned off, moving around the garage. The RapidTrak patented design is, in my opinion, utter brilliance. I can't believe no one thought of this sooner. It truly offers the best of both worlds. It's easy to turn, move around, like a wheeled machine, yet has all the traction and grip of a track machine. In using it last year, I did not find a negative about this design and I believe you'll see others start to produce similar designs in the future. For a 330+ pound machine, the RapidTrak is so well balanced. The tracks do add more drag compared to a wheel version, but it's still ALOT easier to move than a standard track machine. Just pull out that small black trans lever on the front bottom and put the tracks up, and you can easily move the machine, not running, anywhere in your garage. 
I'm sure you'll love your 32" RapidTrak. They are a heavy duty snowblower. Just compare the rectangular, tube steel handles to any other blower out there. No comparison. Enjoy !!!!


----------



## JJune (Dec 28, 2020)

I have a 32 Rapidtrak but am finding traction issues, the right side is always engaged however if that side ever loses traction and spins, the left side doesn't engage, and I have to physically muscle the machine to get it to gain traction/momentum again. This happens in all 3 traction modes. It turns and spins around great, tons of power to throw any type of snow, but this traction issue is a concern, doesnt seem right when trying to just go straight ahead both tracks wont engage when the right side starts to spin. I cant even get this to up up wooden ramps into my truck which was never a problem with my wheeled snowblower.


----------

